# Picked up my new 545i



## jeffnin (Jun 30, 2003)

After many long months of playing the waiting game, I finally took delivery of my 545i this weekend. Placed my deposit down in July, ordered car in Sept, car built on 12/11 and delivered on 1/17. Thanks to Jon S and Franco from Cutter for all of the help in making a very smooth ordering and delivery process.

For those of you who remember, I snapped a pic of my car in the revised "Circle of Doom" (since Jon is no longer at Cutter, the circle has been relocated!)










Since I live in Scottsdale, I drove to Santa Barbara on Friday night and picked up my new ride on Saturday morning. I then drove it back to AZ today putting some 500 miles on in the process.

Here are some of my impressions so far:

Pros:

This thing hauls a$$, coming from a 525i, I feel like I've been transformed. The V8 is very smooth with tons of torque for all of those hilly freeway ramps. I drove it like an old lady for the first hundred miles, not wanting to mess up the break-in period.
Excellent build quality; this is my 5th 5 series and my 6th BMW, and this one seems to be put together very well. Tight as a drum. 
No road noise: Coming from my E39, this thing is quiet. While I miss hearing the wonderful engine noises, I sure don't miss all of the thumping tires and other wind/road noise.
Logic7 rocks: Unbelievable sound quality, especially given the lack of road noise. Excellent range and sound placement. I find myself sitting in the car just to see how my CD's are supposed to sound.
Sport Seats: People have been complaining about the sport seats (vs Comfort seats), but I find these seats to be perfect for me. Having just spent some 10+ hours the past few days in LA traffic, I can attest to the comfort.
Interior Space: Don't know why, but the interior space feels much larger to me, with more shoulder and head room. Back seat also has much more space than my E39. Trunk has more usable space as well.
Cons:

Active Steering: I'm having a difficult time adjusting to this. While the overall response is excellent, I can't help but feel that some little german gremlin is adjusting the steering every millisecond or so. It feels kind of twitchy to me as well especially at high speeds over freeway expansion joints. Will have to probably get used to this.
iDrive Legal Warning: What's up with this??? Every time you start up the car, you have to Accept the stupid legal warning. Not a deal breaker, but a pain.
No place to keep my stuff: While I use the glove box and the puny center storage area, there is no place to keep my glass case, cell phone,etc. 4 times today, while taking some fast corners







, my stuff flew out of the small center area (below the HVAC controls) and landed in the back seat.
No coin holder: Again, a minor gripe, but why did they have to do away with this relatively small cost item. I mean, come on.
So far I'm very pleased with the car. Here are some more pics that I took today after washing off all of the bugs and road dirt:


----------



## DSPTurtle (Oct 4, 2003)

I think I love the new five... but your second/third pic (the side veiw) REALLY makes it stand out how far the rear overhangs the back tire. What's up with that? I thought I got over everything after seeing a 530i at the Orlando car show, but man, that is a huge delta from the front overhang. Not necessarily ugly, just seems VERY disproportionate.
JB


----------



## hmr (Jul 28, 2002)

Very, very nice! :thumbup:


----------



## fcmaras (Dec 15, 2003)

Congratulations! :clap: 

/F


----------



## BillKach (Sep 22, 2003)

gorgeous! :bow:
I want mine back! 
I pretty much agree with your pros and cons although I didn't find the active steering to be twitchy - after a day or 2 in Germany I felt completely comfortable with it. Do you think yours may have some kind of glitch? :dunno:

I also wish there was more space in the center console - any idea if we can swap out those compartments?

I'm a little surprised you didn't go with the anthracite trim with the black on black... just curious...

Try getting it up over 100 mph some time - you'll be SO impressed!


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

Gorgeous,Enjoy! Make sure you send Mojojojo a picture of the wood.


----------



## jeffnin (Jun 30, 2003)

Bill, I know how horrible the wait must be for you. I've been waiting since July. It shouldn't be too much longer. The good thing is that my car was unloaded from the ship on 1/10 and delivered to the dealer on 1/16. Hopefully yours will be processed as quickly.

The active steering is growing on me, I think that it's just something I have to get used to. My E39's steering was very heavy in comparison, the new one felt better on this morning's drive. 

I didn't get the anthracite because it was too dark for me with all of the black interior color. I really would have preferred the aluminum trim, but it's not available yet on the E60. The poplar was my compromise.

I'm going to try and play around with that center console area. There has to be a way to remove that stupid first compartment to provide more space.

I also ordered a set of red reflectors to replace those cheap plastic inserts. I think it will help break up the huge mass or rear bumper.


----------



## mecklaiz (Mar 20, 2003)

Sweet!! Congrats to you on your new ride!


----------



## BillKach (Sep 22, 2003)

Clarke said:


> Gorgeous,Enjoy! Make sure you send Mojojojo a picture of the wood.


Jeff - how did you get the wood (not aluminum) trim on the door handles?


----------



## Lomag (Jul 17, 2003)

BMW fixed the door handle wood trim issue back in October I believe for the poplar trim.
They've fixed the same problem in regards to the anthracite trim beginning this month, January.


----------



## jeffnin (Jun 30, 2003)

BillKach said:


> Jeff - how did you get the wood (not aluminum) trim on the door handles?


The poplar wood now comes standard on the door handles for all production after Nov, but the anthracite option only comes with the titanium. Apparently there is still a supplier problem with the anthracite door handle wood  . That's one of the other reasons why I didn't opt for the anthracite. Can't handle that plastic "titanium" trim.

On another note, BMW just started including floor mats with the 545i (I assume that they also come with the other E60 models). Dealer told me that mine was the first to come with the mats included; they were quite surprised when they found them in the trunk. Guess BMW finally listened to all of the complaints.


----------



## BillKach (Sep 22, 2003)

jeffnin said:


> The poplar wood now comes standard on the door handles for all production after Nov, but the anthracite option only comes with the titanium. Apparently there is still a supplier problem with the anthracite door handle wood  . That's one of the other reasons why I didn't opt for the anthracite. Can't handle that plastic "titanium" trim.
> 
> On another note, BMW just started including floor mats with the 545i (I assume that they also come with the other E60 models). Dealer told me that mine was the first to come with the mats included; they were quite surprised when they found them in the trunk. Guess BMW finally listened to all of the complaints.


Mine was October build and has the crappy aluminum door trim - while I'm not a whiner like mojo I'd consider swapping it for anthracite at some point.

Could you post a pic of the floor mats? Thanks!


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

Anthracite wood-equipped E60s built from here forward will have anthracite wood on the door pulls now. I still think the poplar is way better.


----------



## KevinM (May 2, 2003)

Jeff,

Congradulations! Livng in Arizona as well, I am curious if you tried any local dealers before you opted for Cutter. If so, what experience made you go outside of Arizona? I have always (well, that would be only twice now!) purchased my BMW at the local Tucson dealer, but may be willing to branch out if it is not too much of a hassle and the deal/treatment is better.

Your car looks great! Black on black in Arizona, now that's fortitude! I must say that the black color really looks good on the E60, esp with the shadowline trim. I'm actually starting to get used to the design.

I can't believe they did not put a coin holder in the E60...are you listening, BMW?

Kevin


----------



## jeffnin (Jun 30, 2003)

KevinM said:


> Jeff,
> 
> Congradulations! Livng in Arizona as well, I am curious if you tried any local dealers before you opted for Cutter. If so, what experience made you go outside of Arizona? I have always (well, that would be only twice now!) purchased my BMW at the local Tucson dealer, but may be willing to branch out if it is not too much of a hassle and the deal/treatment is better.
> 
> ...


----------



## CapeBimmer (Mar 16, 2002)

Congratuations - looks great. I ordered mine Friday  

Titanium Silver / Grey but thinking about changing it to Silver Grey / Grey

You will get used to the steering very quicky. I have a Cobra and the active steering is a must have in my opinion. Feels like I'm driving the Cobra at low speeds - great. Just be careful of curbs and bumpers :thumbup:


----------



## MojoJojo (Oct 10, 2003)

BillKach said:


> Mine was October build and has the crappy aluminum door trim - while I'm not a whiner like mojo I'd consider swapping it for anthracite at some point.
> !


Yes, you're just the run-of-the-mill foolish winer !

Just as I said, BMW was deceptive in their original advertising. Proof is in the pudding .


----------



## jeffnin (Jun 30, 2003)

BillKach said:


> Mine was October build and has the crappy aluminum door trim - while I'm not a whiner like mojo I'd consider swapping it for anthracite at some point.
> 
> Could you post a pic of the floor mats? Thanks!


Here you go......


----------



## BillKach (Sep 22, 2003)

jeffnin said:


> Here you go......


thanks for the pic! very nice!
looks like jumping on the bandwagon too soon has cost me a bunch ... no NAV (or ability to retrofit), no nice mats, aluminum on the doors... I could say I've learned a lesson but I LOVE the car and wouldn't have done a thing differently.


----------



## BillKach (Sep 22, 2003)

MojoJojo said:


> Just as I said, BMW was deceptive in their original advertising. Proof is in the pudding .


Then don't take the car!
Oh woops, I forgot, you don't have one!


----------

